# The secret to success!



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh woah! That's gorgeous. They look so perfectly in sync. Fantastic to see. 

Really made my night seeing those photos, thank you Golden!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

They look really good together. Beautiful horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I found some video as well, very nice

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfwV52reeXM


----------

